# 2.5 Weeks Post DJS and Genio



## Looksmax25 (Nov 12, 2020)

So on the 22nd I underwent DJS + genio in Rome with Dr. Pagnoni, I had a rhino/chin implant in 2007 and could tell the implant was starting to recede into the bone plus I have always had sleep apnea and breathing issues. He moved my maxilla 4mm, mandible 5mm, 3mm mandible widening at ramus, did slight CCW rotation, replaced chin implant with 7mm genioplasty, and did radiofrequency palatoplasty to open my airway. First week of recovery sucked but it's getting better although my midface and upper lip is very swollen. My breathing is much much better I can tell a huge difference in the quality of my sleep and don't feel the need to mouth breathe when exercising anymore.

Here are some pics even though I'm still swollen.

Before












After


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 12, 2020)

greycels are some of the best and worst users here ngl

good result OP, how much did it cost?


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Nov 12, 2020)

I can't really tell what the final result looks like, send a side profile at a proper angle
Looks like your jaw will be big though


----------



## JustBeCurry (Nov 12, 2020)

another thread proving that greycels are the real looksmaxxers


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 12, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> another thread proving that greycels are the real looksmaxxers



Hey I had my first surgery in 2007 (rhino/chin implant) so I'm a veteran in the looksmaxxing game! LOL at greycel I still don't have any grey hairs actually


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 12, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> LOL at greycel I still don't have any grey hairs actually


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 12, 2020)

16tyo said:


> I can't really tell what the final result looks like, send a side profile at a proper angle
> Looks like your jaw will be big though




I'll upload more pics in like a month or whatever as I'm still very swollen especially in the midface, but yes although the jaw widening was only 3mm per side it balances out the additional forward growth quite well.


----------



## Merlix (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm surprised at the lack of vertical lengthening which I think contributes to a deepened labiomental fold. Sort of bizarre since that's typically resolved with djs and sg.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 12, 2020)

Merlix said:


> I'm surprised at the lack of vertical lengthening which I think contributes to a deepened labiomental fold. Sort of bizarre since that's typically resolved with djs and sg.



I think any more vertical lengthening would have made my lower third too tall, I don't want a Jeffrey Epstein chin.


----------



## Merlix (Nov 12, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> I think any more vertical lengthening would have made my lower third too tall, I don't want a Jeffrey Epstein chin.



Ya that was my worry too but suprisingly the lower third can probably be up to 15-20% taller than middle third and still be OK. Still a good result though.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 12, 2020)

Merlix said:


> Ya that was my worry too but suprisingly the lower third can probably be up to 15-20% taller than middle third and still be OK. Still a good result though.



Thanks, ya my lower third always looked ok front the front it just lacked projection... Pagnoni said he essentially just added 7mm onto the chin with the genio and followed the angle of the bone down. If I had a short lower third like some slavic men I would have definitely asked for vertical lengthening but it was mainly the projection I was worried about.


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Nov 12, 2020)

peek greycel moment


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Nov 12, 2020)

how much was the whole procedure? Im planning to do similar surgeries and would go anywhere in europe


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Nov 12, 2020)

how old are you boyo
the angle is not the best


----------



## MedMaxxing (Nov 12, 2020)

So all I have ever read on here was that mandible widening during DJS is not possible but you got DJS+Genio and 3 MM additional widening at the most important part for the frontal angle?


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 12, 2020)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> how old are you boyo
> the angle is not the best



Are the angles below better your majesty? You can see how swollen my upper lip is and also around by nose/midface area a shit ton of swelling. I have ZERO feeling in my bottom lip that's why it looks kinda crooked as well.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 12, 2020)

MedMaxxing said:


> So all I have ever read on here was that mandible widening during DJS is not possible but you got DJS+Genio and 3 MM additional widening at the most important part for the frontal angle?



They told you wrong amigo, American surgeons are dumb one told me to get DJS I would have to get braces to GET AN OVERBITE BACK before he could move my mandible!


----------



## MedMaxxing (Nov 12, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> They told you wrong amigo, American surgeons are dumb one told me to get DJS I would have to get braces to GET AN OVERBITE BACK before he could move my mandible!



Lifefuel then. I am probably getting MSE sometime next year so I wanted to plan to get a side wing first before doing DJS+Genio+CCW (A surgeon on here recommended the DJS specifically) but if I can get the rotation and added width with genio and DJS in one sitting I will power through the healing process.


----------



## recessed (Nov 12, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> So on the 22nd I underwent DJS + genio in Rome with Dr. Pagnoni, I had a rhino/chin implant in 2007 and could tell the implant was starting to recede into the bone plus I have always had sleep apnea and breathing issues. He moved my maxilla 4mm, mandible 5mm, 3mm mandible widening at ramus, did slight CCW rotation, replaced chin implant with 7mm genioplasty, and did radiofrequency palatoplasty to open my airway. First week of recovery sucked but it's getting better although my midface and upper lip is very swollen. My breathing is much much better I can tell a huge difference in the quality of my sleep and don't feel the need to mouth breathe when exercising anymore.
> 
> Here are some pics even though I'm still swollen.
> 
> ...


2007? OG looksmaxer ngl


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Nov 12, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> They told you wrong amigo, American surgeons are dumb one told me to get DJS I would have to get braces to GET AN OVERBITE BACK before he could move my mandible!


Your Philtrum is very long


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Nov 12, 2020)

whats djs


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 12, 2020)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> Your Philtrum is very long



Yup it's always been long but looks worse now with the swelling, when it goes down though it should look much better especially since I had my maxilla moved forward. I've thought about getting lip lift but the results just don't look good on men.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 12, 2020)

He performs surgery first?


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 12, 2020)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> how old are you boyo
> the angle is not the best



Almost 36


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Nov 12, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> Yup it's always been long but looks worse now with the swelling, when it goes down though it should look much better especially since I had my maxilla moved forward. I've thought about getting lip lift but the results just don't look good on men.


If I get bimax, I could ascend Hard. Is there anywhere in Italy I could get for 10k?


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 12, 2020)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> If I get bimax, I could ascend Hard. Is there anywhere in Italy I could get for 10k?


Foreigners pay 5k more


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 12, 2020)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> If I get bimax, I could ascend Hard. Is there anywhere in Italy I could get for 10k?


Cheapest I found is 15k euros in Italy for a surgeon with good aesthetic results, pm me if you want to know the doctor, because we shouldn't post their prices publicly


----------



## underdog (Nov 13, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> whats djs


Double Jaw Surgery


----------



## underdog (Nov 13, 2020)

Offtopic but have you considered getting rhino?



Although with glasses, your dorsal hump disappears


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 13, 2020)

underdog said:


> Offtopic but have you considered getting rhino?
> View attachment 801323
> 
> 
> ...



Had it done in 2007 bud... I had a VERY big nose before courtesy of my dad's French ancestry.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Nov 13, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> Are the angles below better your majesty? You can see how swollen my upper lip is and also around by nose/midface area a shit ton of swelling. I have ZERO feeling in my bottom lip that's why it looks kinda crooked as well.
> 
> View attachment 801207
> 
> ...


unfortunately but:


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 13, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> unfortunately but:


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 13, 2020)

You would have been in the lucky situation to get jaw implants. Since you where not recessed, a sharp agressive jaw implant in combination with cheek+infraorbital rim would give a great result.
Btw you should also consider eye surgery.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 13, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> You would have been in the lucky situation to get jaw implants. Since you where not recessed, a sharp agressive jaw implant in combination with cheek+infraorbital rim would give a great result.
> Btw you should also consider eye surgery.



I hate the results of jaw implants plus I had a chin implant before that was eating away at the bone. Dr. said due to the fact that you use your mandible to speak and eat it moves so much that implants eventually eat into the bone. I already had infraorbital rim implants 2 years ago to fix my under eye bags I don't think super pronounced zygos look all that great.

BTW my sleep has been insanely good this week, even though I'm not sleeping any more hours I feel very refreshed in the morning.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 13, 2020)

u mainly dont look a lot better bc ur flat, long philtrum was exacerbated by the advancement on ur jaws (even taking into account swelling, since originally it was already too long). if u do a lip lift or any other philtrum shortening surgery, it would together a lot better imo.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 13, 2020)

.


----------



## Deleted member 3130 (Nov 13, 2020)

MedMaxxing said:


> So all I have ever read on here was that mandible widening during DJS is not possible but you got DJS+Genio and 3 MM additional widening at the most important part for the frontal angle?


In the BSSO component of DJS the ramus of the mandible gets separated from the mandibular body and hence can be rotated outwards, with the point of rotation being the mandibular condyle within the TMJ. However, the degree of rotation (and hence bigonial width gain) is limited by impaction of the jaw condyle within the glenoid fossa. You can imagine that if you swing it too much one way the ball of a ball and socket joint will start to crush against the socket. i think the type of fixation used may also be a reason why surgeons wouldn’t do this, I’m personally getting a 11mm bigonial width increase but it seems the custom titanium fixation used is expensive as fuck lol


----------



## MedMaxxing (Nov 14, 2020)

Mark Strech said:


> In the BSSO component of DJS the ramus of the mandible gets separated from the mandibular body and hence can be rotated outwards, with the point of rotation being the mandibular condyle within the TMJ. However, the degree of rotation (and hence bigonial width gain) is limited by impaction of the jaw condyle within the glenoid fossa. You can imagine that if you swing it too much one way the ball of a ball and socket joint will start to crush against the socket. i think the type of fixation used may also be a reason why surgeons wouldn’t do this, I’m personally getting a 11mm bigonial width increase but it seems the custom titanium fixation used is expensive as fuck lol



11mm!? That seems like a huge gain holy shit. But yeah, I read about that before. That's why I originally planned in doing MSE+bigonial widening, letting that heal fully and then doing Trimax+CCW to correct my mandible downward growth.


----------



## Deleted member 3130 (Nov 14, 2020)

MedMaxxing said:


> 11mm!? That seems like a huge gain holy shit. But yeah, I read about that before. That's why I originally planned in doing MSE+bigonial widening, letting that heal fully and then doing Trimax+CCW to correct my mandible downward growth.


Yeah the comparison between before and after in surgical planning phase was legit inspirational lmao, although most of it is on one side due to correct asymmetry


----------



## xefo (Nov 14, 2020)

The Philtrum looks over done imo


----------



## markozara (Nov 14, 2020)

Dude, you sure posting your pics here as a 36 year old is a great idea? Probably not overly helpful for your statusmaxxing if that gets noticed in your social environment


----------



## MedMaxxing (Nov 14, 2020)

Mark Strech said:


> Yeah the comparison between before and after in surgical planning phase was legit inspirational lmao, although most of it is on one side due to correct asymmetry



You about to walk out with a Jamie Lannister tier mandible lmao. Was this a local surgeon or one talked about on here?


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 14, 2020)

markozara said:


> Dude, you sure posting your pics here as a 36 year old is a great idea? Probably not overly helpful for your statusmaxxing if that gets noticed in your social environment



Almost everyone is married by my age, who the hell is there to statusmaxx with lol.


----------



## markozara (Nov 14, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> Almost everyone is married by my age, who the hell is there to statusmaxx with lol.


Fair point lol


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 14, 2020)

markozara said:


> Fair point lol



Why would it matter if people know anyway? I went halfway across the world by myself in the middle of a plandemic to get my fucking face sawed in half... do you think I would REALLY care what people say? Everyone does certain things to improve their looks and health, some people are willing to go to more extremes than others.


----------



## Deleted member 3130 (Nov 14, 2020)

MedMaxxing said:


> You about to walk out with a Jamie Lannister tier mandible lmao. Was this a local surgeon or one talked about on here?


It would boost my appeal so much tbh, I think my surgeon/his practice has been mentioned here once or twice


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 14, 2020)

NCT said:


> He performs surgery first?



The doc said if someone needs braces (I don't b/c already had them as teenager) he prefers to do the surgery first then braces after. This is because your teeth can be moved more aggressively after a bimax so you can reduce the potential braces time from an avg of say 3 years to 6 months or a year!


----------



## MedMaxxing (Nov 14, 2020)

Mark Strech said:


> It would boost my appeal so much tbh, I think my surgeon/his practice has been mentioned here once or twice



I need that. My face suits that kind of bigonial width tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 14, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> The doc said if someone needs braces (I don't b/c already had them as teenager) he prefers to do the surgery first then braces after. This is because your teeth can be moved more aggressively after a bimax so you can reduce the potential braces time from an avg of say 3 years to 6 months or a year!


i visited him yesterday and found out
i think im going with him


----------



## livelaughlooksmax (Nov 14, 2020)

mandible looks very good, in fact you look less swollen there than me at 9 weeks. my mandible and chin got the epstein treatment lol, I need bone shaving now its too long.

I would wait at least 6 weeks for swelling to assess your upper lip result. your surgery sounds worth it for the therapeutic benefits alone , as was mine. you looked good in the before.


----------



## livelaughlooksmax (Nov 14, 2020)

why are you back the gym already? you will agitate your swelling


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 14, 2020)

livelaughlooksmax said:


> why are you back the gym already? you will agitate your swelling



He just said no powerlifting right now but I can do other stuff as long as head is elevated etc. incline bench, dips, whatever

BTW my ex spent the night and she said I snored a tad bit but zero 'gasping for air' like I used to


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (Nov 14, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> The doc said if someone needs braces (I don't b/c already had them as teenager) he prefers to do the surgery first then braces after. This is because your teeth can be moved more aggressively after a bimax so you can reduce the potential braces time from an avg of say 3 years to 6 months or a year!


Can u pm me the doctor please?


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 14, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> Can u pm me the doctor please?



Mario Pagnoni in Rome


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Nov 14, 2020)

Looks good man. I'm thinking of something similar to fix my overbite. Would this work as an alternative to braces to bring my lower jaw forward as opposed to braces which push back my top teeth? I don't have a recessed chin or anything and my face protrudes outwards as opposed to down.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 14, 2020)

livelaughlooksmax said:


> mandible looks very good, in fact you look less swollen there than me at 9 weeks. my mandible and chin got the epstein treatment lol, I need bone shaving now its too long.
> 
> I would wait at least 6 weeks for swelling to assess your upper lip result. your surgery sounds worth it for the therapeutic benefits alone , as was mine. you looked good in the before.



Post or PM pics of your Epstein/Leno chin!


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 14, 2020)

Iswhatitis19 said:


> Looks good man. I'm thinking of something similar to fix my overbite. Would this work as an alternative to braces to bring my lower jaw forward as opposed to braces which push back my top teeth? I don't have a recessed chin or anything and my face protrudes outwards as opposed to down.



Ya you could just leave the maxilla/upper jaw alone and bring the mandible only forward, but if you have an overbite your teeth may still be flared outwards so you might still need braces afterwards for a bit. The fact that your chin isn't recessed is good though, means you don't need a genioplasty so just need your mandible advanced. Best thing would be to get a CT scan of your face and then send it along with pics to a maxillofacial surgeon.


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Nov 14, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> Ya you could just leave the maxilla/upper jaw alone and bring the mandible only forward, but if you have an overbite your teeth may still be flared outwards so you might still need braces afterwards for a bit. The fact that your chin isn't recessed is good though, means you don't need a genioplasty so just need your mandible advanced. Best thing would be to get a CT scan of your face and then send it along with pics to a maxillofacial surgeon.


Thanks!


----------



## Slayerino (Nov 15, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> BTW my ex spent the night and she said I snored a tad bit but zero 'gasping for air' like I used to


You ex? Holy shit, you already left your gf after the bimax? Madlad!


----------



## livelaughlooksmax (Nov 16, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> Post or PM pics of your Epstein/Leno chin!


turns out it was swelling that subsided just now. hope your monkey lip is swelling too


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 16, 2020)

livelaughlooksmax said:


> turns out it was swelling that subsided just now. hope your monkey lip is swelling too



Yup, this is why I debated whether or not to start a thread about my surgery just now because I knew the results aren't 100% there yet. Pagnoni also said the upper lip is the last thing to lose the swelling but I feel I am seeing progress every few days. I can eat all foods now with zero issues that I could before and my speech sounds probably around 75% normal, zero nasal interference in my voice too! I can feel it resonate in my chest much better when I speak. I should have recorded a video of myself speaking before and after to document the difference. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## mewcoper (Nov 16, 2020)

looks good tbh but philtrum failo you hard


----------



## lasthope (Nov 16, 2020)

The befores was with the chin implant?
since there it looks like you dont even needed bimax


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 16, 2020)

lasthope said:


> The befores was with the chin implant?
> since there it looks like you dont even needed bimax



Yes, the chin implant had gotten crooked plus receded into the bone. Because of that I needed a genioplasty although that wouldn't have fixed my sleep apnea/breathing issues. I talked to a few surgeons and they said I needed to advance my lower jaw but because I already had braces I had to get my maxilla advanced as well. Plus the bimax will help with the aging process as I'm an oldcel. My sleep is a million times better after the surgery, I actually feel refreshed in the morning and don't nap constantly throughout the day!


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 16, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> my speech sounds probably around 75% normal, zero nasal interference in my voice too! I can feel it resonate in my chest much better when I speak. I should have recorded a video of myself speaking before and after to document the difference. 🤷‍♂️



can u elab a bit more on the changes here? do u get more/easier projection of ur voice?


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 16, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> can u elab a bit more on the changes here? do u get more/easier projection of ur voice?



Yes, projection is much better and I can tell that there is no nasally sound anymore. Before surgery I would have to actively try to speak in a way that didn't sound nasally but now it's totally natural.


----------



## lasthope (Nov 16, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> Yes, the chin implant had gotten crooked plus receded into the bone. Because of that I needed a genioplasty although that wouldn't have fixed my sleep apnea/breathing issues. I talked to a few surgeons and they said I needed to advance my lower jaw but because I already had braces I had to get my maxilla advanced as well. Plus the bimax will help with the aging process as I'm an oldcel. My sleep is a million times better after the surgery, I actually feel refreshed in the morning and don't nap constantly throughout the day!


have you a before without implants?
i have a feeling i could also need a bimax since my airflow is quite bad+ i speak with nasal tone


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 16, 2020)

lasthope said:


> have you a before without implants?
> i have a feeling i could also need a bimax since my airflow is quite bad+ i speak with nasal tone



Have I before what? I got a sleep study done here in the US 5 years ago and they said my sleep apnea wasn't bad enough to warrant surgery or a CPAP. When I explained to them that my GF would tell me I stop breathing in my sleep the doc simply shrugged his shoulders and said the test said I'm fine like he didn't care.

You might also have a deviated septum if you speak with a nasal tone, I had that fixed in 2007 with my rhino/septoplasty and my uncle said my voice sounded a lot less nasally after. I also used to always get ear/nose/throat infections and so when they did my rhino they took out my tonsils... I went from getting those ENT infections several times a year to ZERO infections whatsoever since the surgery 13 years ago.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 23, 2020)

Hows the swelling and recovery going Looksmax?


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 23, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Hows the swelling and recovery going Looksmax?



Hey bud it's gotten a lot better, my speech is back almost like 80% and I can feel my chin although the left side is still kinda numb. I still feel swelling in the paranasal area plus upper lip but I think it's getting better, I'll send you a pic a bit later.


----------



## Donc0ck (Nov 23, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> I hate the results of jaw implants plus I had a chin implant before that was eating away at the bone. Dr. said due to the fact that you use your mandible to speak and eat it moves so much that implants eventually eat into the bone. I already had infraorbital rim implants 2 years ago to fix my under eye bags I don't think super pronounced zygos look all that great.
> 
> BTW my sleep has been insanely good this week, even though I'm not sleeping any more hours I feel very refreshed in the morning.


Where did you get the infraorbitals from?


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 23, 2020)

Donc0ck said:


> Where did you get the infraorbitals from?



Dr. Apo in Austin, TX... mirin' your avi BTW, badass hunter eyes!


----------



## highT (Nov 23, 2020)

Nice results man. I remember you messaged me a couple months ago and we discussed the possibility of bimax. Looking really good now, and the fact you’ve eliminated your sleep apnea must feel amazing! Honestly you look insanely good for only 3 weeks post-op. I’m pretty amazed by that. How would you describe the recovery overall? Was it pretty easy? Did you stay in Italy to recover for a while?


----------



## MedMaxxing (Nov 23, 2020)

Honestly, besides the looks (projection, rotation and width) of the jaw, everything I am reading here about your functional gain is more proof that I want to go through with this as well. I have similar problems to you. Nasally speech a lot, congested all the time, potentially deviated septum.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 23, 2020)

highT said:


> Nice results man. I remember you messaged me a couple months ago and we discussed the possibility of bimax. Looking really good now, and the fact you’ve eliminated your sleep apnea must feel amazing! Honestly you look insanely good for only 3 weeks post-op. I’m pretty amazed by that. How would you describe the recovery overall? Was it pretty easy? Did you stay in Italy to recover for a while?



The recovery wasn't that painful per se just a pain in the ass b/c you cannot speak that well at first and it takes a while to talk normally again. Also, you have to eat liquid food for like a week and then after that you have to almost learn to eat all over again. I had sorbet running down my face constantly in Italy plus when I started eating solid food I had to like dig it out of my mouth sometimes haha. Now that is basically all over and I can eat everything I could before. I do feel pressure and swelling in my upper lip/philtrum plus in the paranasal area but it's not that bad, because that area was stretched hard for six hours during surgery the doc said that swelling there will be the worst. After your surgery you have to stay two nights in the hospital mandatory then you should stay another 4 or 5 days to make sure there are no complications. My surgery was on a Thursday and I flew out the following Wednesday.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 24, 2020)

Comrades,

Here are some updated pics, luckily I haven't lost much strength and am building back up at the gym. Doc said with the maxilla advancement I should get more upper lip show so I'm hoping after all the swelling is down I don't need to get a lip lift. I still feel swelling/pressure in the philtrum and paranasal area though but hopefully in two months most of it will be gone. Lower lip is starting to get feeling back and is coming out again, I felt after the surgery it kind of rolled into my teeth b/c I had no feeling there.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 7, 2020)

Paranasal area starting to hollow out again and I think the mouth advancement fixed my nasolabial folds... the chin looks really good too I think. Just need to fix my philtrum once all the swelling is gone with a small lip lift.


----------



## highT (Dec 7, 2020)

Damn bro, you look fucking great. Looks so healthy and balanced, + masculine


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 7, 2020)

highT said:


> Damn bro, you look fucking great. Looks so healthy and balanced, + masculine



Thanks! My breathing during my workouts is a million times better too so I'm not so gassed between sets... I swear I feel better mentally too so glad I did bimax too instead of just genio


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 8, 2020)

you actually dont look recessed in the befre pice, just average. im surprised u had sleep apnea. but good results tho, u got a chad jaw now.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 8, 2020)

subhuman incel said:


> you actually dont look recessed in the befre pice, just average. im surprised u had sleep apnea. but good results tho, u got a chad jaw now.



I need to find a pic before my first surgery rhino/chin implant when I was a birdcel... ugh my teenage pics look übermenschen as fuck Mussolini would have sent my ass to occupied Poland


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 19, 2020)

Monday it will be 2 months post surgery day... so far my speech is almost back 100% except lower lip numbness, jaw swelling has reduced, and all my strength in the gym is back. I think my philtrum is starting to look better too as the upper maxilla advancement gave me more upper lip show.


----------



## highT (Dec 19, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> Monday it will be 2 months post surgery day... so far my speech is almost back 100% except lower lip numbness, jaw swelling has reduced, and all my strength in the gym is back. I think my philtrum is starting to look better too as the upper maxilla advancement gave me more upper lip show.
> 
> View attachment 879438
> 
> ...


When were you able to start eating solid foods again? Looking great man. Happy for your successful journey!


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 19, 2020)

highT said:


> When were you able to start eating solid foods again? Looking great man. Happy for your successful journey!



Like a week later I was eating soft solid food... two weeks later could basically eat everything again. The only part I hated was that my speech was fucked for the first month but end result was worth it.


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 19, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> Monday it will be 2 months post surgery day... so far my speech is almost back 100% except lower lip numbness, jaw swelling has reduced, and all my strength in the gym is back. I think my philtrum is starting to look better too as the upper maxilla advancement gave me more upper lip show.
> 
> View attachment 879438
> 
> ...



Fucking hell that side profile improvement is fucking insane.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Dec 19, 2020)

more proof that implants are cope used by surgeons to make quick bucks


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 19, 2020)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> more proof that implants are cope used by surgeons to make quick bucks



The only implants really worth it IMO are ones for your midface/zygos as they don't wear down that much and the osteonomies for that area don't produce good enough results. Chin implant is better than no chin implant but definitely inferior to a genio... especially b/c most people that need a genio usually need some lower jaw advancement too.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Dec 19, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> Monday it will be 2 months post surgery day... so far my speech is almost back 100% except lower lip numbness, jaw swelling has reduced, and all my strength in the gym is back. I think my philtrum is starting to look better too as the upper maxilla advancement gave me more upper lip show.
> 
> View attachment 879438
> 
> ...



Upper lip looks fuller compared to before, and mouth width looks improved too


----------



## ascentium (Dec 28, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> I hate the results of jaw implants plus I had a chin implant before that was eating away at the bone. Dr. said due to the fact that you use your mandible to speak and eat it moves so much that implants eventually eat into the bone. I already had infraorbital rim implants 2 years ago to fix my under eye bags I don't think super pronounced zygos look all that great.
> 
> BTW my sleep has been insanely good this week, even though I'm not sleeping any more hours I feel very refreshed in the morning.



was the chin implant fixed with screws? Eppley says when it is, the bone resorption is minimal but I don’t believe it.


----------



## everythingmatters (Jan 2, 2021)

hey bro how much did it cost?


----------



## Looksmax25 (Jan 2, 2021)

ascentium said:


> was the chin implant fixed with screws? Eppley says when it is, the bone resorption is minimal but I don’t believe it.



Nope I don't think so... I got that done in 2007 so the technology was diff then


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jan 10, 2021)

Looksmax25 said:


> I hate the results of jaw implants plus I had a chin implant before that was eating away at the bone. Dr. said due to the fact that you use your mandible to speak and eat it moves so much that implants eventually eat into the bone. I already had infraorbital rim implants 2 years ago to fix my under eye bags I don't think super pronounced zygos look all that great.


@RealSurgerymax how common is it for (jaw-) implants to break down bone mass?


----------



## RealSurgerymax (Jan 10, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> @RealSurgerymax how common is it for (jaw-) implants to break down bone mass?


 
Rarely more than 2mm impression, then it stops.

Keep in mind most osteotomies have a mm or so of relapse too...


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jan 10, 2021)

RealSurgerymax said:


> Rarely more than 2mm impression, then it stops.
> 
> Keep in mind most osteotomies have a mm or so of relapse too...


but osteotomies projects the bone forward so it isn't that noticably since the impression gets balanced out

if one had to get the implant removed he would look worse than before wouldn't he? if the bone experienced said impression


----------



## RealSurgerymax (Jan 10, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> but osteotomies projects the bone forward so it isn't that noticably since the impression gets balanced out
> 
> if one had to get the implant removed he would look worse than before wouldn't he? if the bone experienced said impression



I suppose (debateable whether it would be at all noticeable) but it could also be filled in with bone graft if this was not a replacement. And replacement is more common that outright removal.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jan 10, 2021)

RealSurgerymax said:


> I suppose (debateable whether it would be at all noticeable) but it could also be filled in with bone graft if this was not a replacement. And replacement is more common that outright removal.


thank you for answering my dumb question. 
as always, very insightful.


----------



## MandibularCel (Jan 11, 2021)

You didn't need this


----------



## Looksmax25 (Jan 11, 2021)

MandibularCel said:


> You didn't need this



You're so smart, thanks for your valuable insight! The fact that now I can breathe way better, have no nasally voice, and have a stronger lower third are completely irrelevant.


----------



## MandibularCel (Jan 11, 2021)

Looksmax25 said:


> You're so smart, thanks for your valuable insight! The fact that now I can breathe way better, have no nasally voice, and have a stronger lower third are completely irrelevant.


Cool, maybe you needed it on the medical side. But not aesthetically.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Jan 11, 2021)

MandibularCel said:


> Cool, maybe you needed it on the medical side. But not aesthetically.



I think everyone agrees, my lower third looks better now! Even my ex g/f commented that my jaw looks wider and stronger but still very natural.


----------



## xefo (Feb 8, 2021)

new pics?


----------



## patricknotstar (Feb 8, 2021)

Looksmax25 said:


> So on the 22nd I underwent DJS + genio in Rome with Dr. Pagnoni, I had a rhino/chin implant in 2007 and could tell the implant was starting to recede into the bone plus I have always had sleep apnea and breathing issues. He moved my maxilla 4mm, mandible 5mm, 3mm mandible widening at ramus, did slight CCW rotation, replaced chin implant with 7mm genioplasty, and did radiofrequency palatoplasty to open my airway. First week of recovery sucked but it's getting better although my midface and upper lip is very swollen. My breathing is much much better I can tell a huge difference in the quality of my sleep and don't feel the need to mouth breathe when exercising anymore.
> 
> Here are some pics even though I'm still swollen.
> 
> ...


My god , this man actually had the balls to post face. U are a hero


----------



## Looksmax25 (Feb 8, 2021)

xefo69 said:


> new pics?



I'll post 4 month update pics later on this month


----------



## xefo (Feb 8, 2021)

Looksmax25 said:


> I'll post 4 month update pics later on this month


hows the philtrum?


----------



## Looksmax25 (Feb 8, 2021)

xefo69 said:


> hows the philtrum?



The swelling went down a lot but I still need a lip lift which I'll get later this year


----------



## lasthope (Feb 8, 2021)

Looksmax25 said:


> The swelling went down a lot but I still need a lip lift which I'll get later this year


I thought philtrum get shorter with bimax 
Did you get ccw also?


----------



## Looksmax25 (Feb 8, 2021)

lasthope said:


> I thought philtrum get shorter with bimax
> Did you get ccw also?



I think it can... I did get CCW but only a few degrees so my philtrum didn't change


----------



## lasthope (Feb 8, 2021)

Looksmax25 said:


> I think it can... I did get CCW but only a few degrees so my philtrum didn't change


So your philtrum was large before bimax too?


----------



## Zenturio (May 30, 2021)

Mirin results and thread tbh. 
Can I PM you for advice regaring if I should do bimax or if it would be a bad idea?


----------



## Looksmax25 (Jun 17, 2021)

lasthope said:


> So your philtrum was large before bimax too?



Yes, it was 20mm before... keep in mind I didn't need much CCW rotation, just a few degrees. However, I'm getting another rhino and lip lift in a couple of months so looking forward to the 14-15mm philtrum.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 7, 2021)

Looksmax25 said:


> Right now for sure, he said the upper lip is significantly stretched throughout surgery which makes it swell up a ton. There is a lot of swelling in mouth area and midface too but based on angle of pictures it's hard to see. When I has my rhino my nose looked like a bloated mess for 3 months too so it will just take time to go down.


how is it now?


----------



## Looksmax25 (Aug 10, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> how is it now?



All swelling is totally gone and I can breathe way better! I am getting a revision rhino to fix the tip and a lip lift this month


----------



## .👽. (Aug 10, 2021)

Looksmax25 said:


> All swelling is totally gone and I can breathe way better! I am getting a revision rhino to fix the tip and a lip lift this month
> 
> View attachment 1264737


mirin bro..how much lf1 and bsso did u got and how big was your overbite beforr


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 10, 2021)

Looksmax25 said:


> All swelling is totally gone and I can breathe way better! I am getting a revision rhino to fix the tip and a lip lift this month
> 
> View attachment 1264737


thats cool
did you have impaction or only ccw?
how did your nose change? and lips?


----------



## Looksmax25 (Aug 10, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> mirin bro..how much lf1 and bsso did u got and how big was your overbite beforr



I had very bad overbite when younger which braces fixed but also a chin implant a long time ago. He did a few degrees of CCW, 4mm LF1, 5mm BSSO, and 7mm genio. My nose and lips didn't change at all actually, my lip position was fine before and my nose stayed the same.


----------



## .👽. (Aug 10, 2021)

Looksmax25 said:


> I had very bad overbite when younger which braces fixed but also a chin implant a long time ago. He did a few degrees of CCW, 4mm LF1, 5mm BSSO, and 7mm genio. My nose and lips didn't change at all actually, my lip position was fine before and my nose stayed the same.


mirin. how long is your jaw now? can u be an autist for a sec and measure it


----------



## lasthope (Aug 10, 2021)

Looksmax25 said:


> I had very bad overbite when younger which braces fixed but also a chin implant a long time ago. He did a few degrees of CCW, 4mm LF1, 5mm BSSO, and 7mm genio. My nose and lips didn't change at all actually, my lip position was fine before and my nose stayed the same.


Does something feels weird after bimax? Like from some deep scar tissue? Or everythink feels like before?


----------



## Looksmax25 (Aug 10, 2021)

lasthope said:


> Does something feels weird after bimax? Like from some deep scar tissue? Or everythink feels like before?



Same as before except I still have a numb spot on my lower lip that has slowly gotten better, but everything else is 99% back to how it was. My breathing is way better too I can finally breathe through my nose throughout my entire workout like a fuckin normal person.


----------



## lasthope (Aug 10, 2021)

Looksmax25 said:


> Same as before except I still have a numb spot on my lower lip that has slowly gotten better, but everything else is 99% back to how it was. My breathing is way better too I can finally breathe through my nose throughout my entire workout like a fuckin normal person.


Okay also when you smile/laught etc?

wait you should be able to breath trough your nose even while working out?


----------



## Looksmax25 (Aug 10, 2021)

lasthope said:


> Okay also when you smile/laught etc?
> 
> wait you should be able to breath trough your nose even while working out?



As far as the smiling thing I finally can lift my upper lip back to where I could post surgery. I could breathe through my nose when working out before but not well enough during heavy bench/squats. Now I can just fine and I'm not super tired at the end of my workouts.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Aug 10, 2021)

Looksmax25 said:


> As far as the smiling thing I finally can lift my upper lip back to where I could post surgery. I could breathe through my nose when working out before but not well enough during heavy bench/squats. Now I can just fine and I'm not super tired at the end of my workouts.


What about results with girls? Matches on tinder, feedback from clubbing?
Can you attract young girls?


----------



## lasthope (Aug 10, 2021)

Looksmax25 said:


> As far as the smiling thing I finally can lift my upper lip back to where I could post surgery. I could breathe through my nose when working out before but not well enough during heavy bench/squats. Now I can just fine and I'm not super tired at the end of my workouts.


Okay but I mean are the muscles in your face feel normal too? When smiling etc?

i can’t even breath trought my nose when walking fast


----------



## Looksmax25 (Aug 10, 2021)

lasthope said:


> Okay but I mean are the muscles in your face feel normal too? When smiling etc?
> 
> i can’t even breath trought my nose when walking fast



Yes everything is back to normal besides a tad bit of numbness on my lower lip.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Aug 11, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> What about results with girls? Matches on tinder, feedback from clubbing?
> Can you attract young girls?



Girls I've dated are typically several years younger as most women my age are fat and or married.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Sep 8, 2021)

UPDATE:

So a few weeks ago I got a revision rhino plus 5mm upper lip lift and alar base (nostril) reduction. The nose tip is still badly swollen but the swelling from lip lift is gone. It's officially been almost 11 months since the bimax.


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Sep 8, 2021)

Looksmax25 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> So a few weeks ago I got a revision rhino plus 5mm upper lip lift and alar base (nostril) reduction. The nose tip is still badly swollen but the swelling from lip lift is gone. It's officially been almost 11 months since the bimax.
> 
> ...



nice!
real looksmaxxer

how much did it cost totaly (rhino bimax and lip lift )?


----------



## wristcel (Sep 8, 2021)

you're made out of money my man! $$$ - good job

I'm getting hair transplant this month
Then need to start planning rhino
And also plan some sort of chin/jaw work (i'm leaning towards chin inplant with sub mental lipo. Been a bit put off genio recently. I need mainly height and width)


----------



## Looksmax25 (Sep 8, 2021)

wristcel said:


> you're made out of money my man! $$$ - good job
> 
> I'm getting hair transplant this month
> Then need to start planning rhino
> And also plan some sort of chin/jaw work (i'm leaning towards chin inplant with sub mental lipo. Been a bit put off genio recently. I need mainly height and width)



Genio is always better than implant... there are too many muscles in your jaw so the implant can cause bone erosion over time from speaking, eating, etc. I think a good surgeon CAN add height and width to your chin with the correct cut. Plus genio actually moves your chin muscles forward.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Jan 17, 2022)

Here are some follow up pics... been well over a year since bimax and a few months since rhino/lip lift. My nose tip is still VERY swollen... next up is a midface lift plus zygo and paranasal implants. I think my jaw looks pretty good now just need to fix the sagging midface as I'm an oldcel. I'm also getting the soft surgery firbroblast or facetite to brighten up my skin and eye area.


----------



## homo_faber (Jan 17, 2022)

slayer


----------



## DEFAULT (Jan 17, 2022)

Hows the scarring with lip lift? I read one experience where the patient got lip lift + rhino done at the same time. Because of combined rhino, the lip lift scar was hidden almost completely inside the nose or something!


----------



## Anomaly (Jan 17, 2022)

Looksmax25 said:


> Here are some follow up pics... been well over a year since bimax and a few months since rhino/lip lift. My nose tip is still VERY swollen... next up is a midface lift plus zygo and paranasal implants. I think my jaw looks pretty good now just need to fix the sagging midface as I'm an oldcel. I'm also getting the soft surgery firbroblast or facetite to brighten up my skin and eye area.
> 
> View attachment 1497801
> 
> ...


Nice bro. Your hairline look really good. Are you on fin?


----------



## Looksmax25 (Jan 17, 2022)

DEFAULT said:


> Hows the scarring with lip lift? I read one experience where the patient got lip lift + rhino done at the same time. Because of combined rhino, the lip lift scar was hidden almost completely inside the nose or something!



There is no scar at all it healed extremely well... there is a slight scar on the side of my nostrils from the alar base/nostril reduction but it's almost 100% healed up.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Jan 19, 2022)

homo_faber said:


> slayer



HA I wish... I think I'm solid high tier normie now that I fixed all flaws.


----------



## Tobias Fünke (Jan 20, 2022)

Great results. Your 3/4 view is phenomenal.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Jan 21, 2022)

Tobias Fünke said:


> Great results. Your 3/4 view is phenomenal.



Thanks! It's been a long road to achieve a good profile as I started off as a birdcel!


----------



## gamma (Jan 21, 2022)

Looksmax25 said:


> as I started off as a birdcel!


Do you have a before pic?


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jan 21, 2022)

Nice results bro actually took action! How old are you now bro?


----------



## GandyIsNormie (Jan 21, 2022)

Good result, how much did it cost you?


----------



## Looksmax25 (Jan 21, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Nice results bro actually took action! How old are you now bro?



Almost 37... grandpa 👴 cel


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jan 21, 2022)

Looksmax25 said:


> Almost 37... grandpa 👴 cel


Lookin good for your age! Do you gt more attention from women and now and would u say you enjoy living your life now?


----------



## Looksmax25 (Jan 22, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Lookin good for your age! Do you gt more attention from women and now and would u say you enjoy living your life now?



Than before any surgeries definitely... but I'd say I peaked in late 20s before I had signs of aging. However, I haven't descended as much as some of my Chad friends did.


----------



## nanasky (Feb 9, 2022)

Looksmax25 said:


> Here are some follow up pics... been well over a year since bimax and a few months since rhino/lip lift. My nose tip is still VERY swollen... next up is a midface lift plus zygo and paranasal implants. I think my jaw looks pretty good now just need to fix the sagging midface as I'm an oldcel. I'm also getting the soft surgery firbroblast or facetite to brighten up my skin and eye area.
> 
> View attachment 1497801
> 
> ...


‘Mirin


----------



## Looksmax25 (Feb 12, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> I’m not sure if the healing process is same as chin implant but how long did it take for swelling (if any) to go away?



6 months... jaw swelling went first then lefort 1/ mouth area... I look chimpmaxxed as fuck for like 3 months post op


----------



## Looksmax25 (Feb 12, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> How long to get sensitivity back to lower mouth? I want to kiss Asian girls again bro



A while... 3 months ish... still got a tad bit of numbness in lower lip though


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Mar 24, 2022)

Looksmax25 said:


> I hate the results of jaw implants plus I had a chin implant before that was eating away at the bone. Dr. said due to the fact that you use your mandible to speak and eat it moves so much that implants eventually eat into the bone. I already had infraorbital rim implants 2 years ago to fix my under eye bags I don't think super pronounced zygos look all that great.
> 
> BTW my sleep has been insanely good this week, even though I'm not sleeping any more hours I feel very refreshed in the morning.


Do you think chin implants eating at the bone is still a problem? 

Considering you got yours 15 years ago, there’s prob been changes in the tech so this doesn’t happen anymore?


----------



## Looksmax25 (Mar 26, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Do you think chin implants eating at the bone is still a problem?
> 
> Considering you got yours 15 years ago, there’s prob been changes in the tech so this doesn’t happen anymore?



The thing is there are a lot of muscles in your jaw used for talking, eating, etc. so silicone implants there do eat away at it over time. However, new material like PEEK is much better and doesn't eat away at the bones as much. Implants in the upper face of any kind are fine because you don't have many muscles in your cheek/zygomatic area. Genioplasty is much better than chin implant though because it moves all the muscles forward plus improves the airway. So to answer the question... yes, surgical technology has dramatically improved in the past 15 years.


----------

